# Name change



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 17, 2009)

When a name becomes horrendously old and outdated, can the admin change it?


----------



## hufschmid (Jul 17, 2009)

good luck


----------



## Sebastian (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes he can, but ask some mods, as they are here often than once a year. Just ask politely


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 17, 2009)

On MG.org, I've had my name changed to CaughtInAMosh, and then *back* to caughtinamosh.  Unfortunately, I don't think that it's possible to have it quite so readily changed here.


----------



## Wi77iam (Jul 18, 2009)

Yeah its possible, but damn Alex (admin) takes a while to get to you, took me about 3 - 4 months til he changed mine, I forgot about my request to change name when he got back to me


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 18, 2009)

Yup, you need Alex to do it, so don't hold your breath.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 18, 2009)

Bugger, could be time for a new account!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jul 18, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Bugger, could be time for a new account!



*Just* because you don't like your name?


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 18, 2009)

^ I guess he and the Griffyns have had a falling out.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 19, 2009)

Me and ESP more like, never again shall I play anything other than Ibanez (and Fender strats).


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jul 19, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Me and ESP more like, never again shall I play anything other than Ibanez (and Fender strats).


OT I suppose, but what happened?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 20, 2009)

Thin_Ice_77 said:


> OT I suppose, but what happened?



I just fell out of love with them, I used to think they were awesome (like when I made this account, which was a long tim ago) but now I see them as inferior to Ibanez. Personal tastes of course, but I just prefer Ibanez.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 20, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I just fell out of love with them, I used to think they were awesome (like when I made this account, which was a long tim ago) but now I see them as inferior to Ibanez. Personal tastes of course, but I just prefer Ibanez.


 
So of course you want your new name to be 

Ibanez Griffin "formely known as ESP griffin"

and then in 2 years time you will just want your name to be change to "the guitar" then 2 years later you will have another revelation and become "Ibafin"...to finally realise that after all ESP Griffin was pretty much spot on...

Uh?..what?...only prince / the symbol / the artist formely known as ... does that?

bummer...


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jul 20, 2009)

ralphy1976 said:


> So of course you want your new name to be
> 
> Ibanez Griffin "formely known as ESP griffin"
> 
> ...



No I was going to go for something entirely different actually.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jul 20, 2009)

^ Griffbanez?


----------



## Harry (Jul 21, 2009)

Alex was able to change my username name within 48 hours of PMing him, so yes, it will and can get done if you wait. How long it takes for you, I don't know, but Alex isn't just some ghost and he does turn up at the site from time to time to answer questions and get things done for people, so just drop him a PM with the name you want (check beforehand in the members list to see if the name was already taken though).


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 21, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> ^ Griffbanez?


 
yeah it was a toss between that one and ibafin....well now at least "the guitarist soon to be formely known as ESP griffin" have the choice!!!


----------

